
List of Free Data Sets  - vaksel
http://www.grouplens.org/taxonomy/term/14
======
pronoiac
From <http://www.infochimps.org/> -

* <http://www.datawrangling.com/>

* <http://flowingdata.com/>

* <http://numbrary.com/>

* <http://swivel.com/>

* <http://theinfo.org/>

* <http://aws.amazon.com/publicdatasets/>

<http://www.opendatacommons.org/>

<http://delicious.com/pskomoroch/redistributable+dataset>

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/where_to_find_open_data...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/where_to_find_open_data_on_the.php)

------
elblanco
<http://www.ntsb.gov/avdata/Access/> (get the avall)

<http://www.ntsb.gov/>

[http://www.bts.gov/publications/national_transportation_atla...](http://www.bts.gov/publications/national_transportation_atlas_database/2009/)

------
carbocation
<http://www.datamob.org/>

------
physcab
Also, Machine Learning Repository: <http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/>

------
dpcan
Anyone know where to get a data set of all published video games?

~~~
pronoiac
See Home of the Underdogs.

<http://www.hotud.org/>

